#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Se fosse operadora, “Gatonet” seria a 3ª do Brasil

## ricromero

Vejam a reportagem : http://blogs.estadao.com.br/link/gat...s-brasileiros/

----------


## brunocemeru

Amigos não sabia que o Azimbox estava nesse nível não.Mais de 4 milhões de usuários é muita gente.
Acho q para encher esses números incluíram os pontos adicionais,não é possível é gente demais nisso.

----------


## andrecaleiros

A merda eh... as operadoras licenciadas ganham os 200% (tirando os custos) de lucro.
Tem que tomar na cabeça mesmo. Tirando o lucro, ainda nao trabalham com seriedade e destratam o cliente. 
Essa semana mesmo saiu uma reportagem dizendo que uma funcionaria da "Vivo-morta" recebeu 50k de indenização por não MENTIR para um cliente.

Eh mole ?

----------


## Nielsen

cobram caro por um serviço de [email protected], tem que se ferrar mesmo

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

Engraçado né,eles querem arrumar um jeito de prender o cidadão que tem o gato,mas baixar os preços esses malditos não querem.
Eu tenho TV paga em casa,mas só tenho pq arrumei um jeito pra compartilhar e dividir os custos.
O duro de alguns aparelhos desses é quando cai o sinal,e sempre cai quando vc esta assistindo alguma coisa interessante hahaha na hora dos BBB da vida não cai.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Engraçado é esse tanto de gente achando normal 'compartilhar' o sinal da TV paga..

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

> Engraçado é esse tanto de gente achando normal 'compartilhar' o sinal da TV paga..


Desde que a operadora sabe que vc compartilha é engraçado e mais barato.
Afinal não ganho pra pagar 400 conto por mês de TV,e depois que seus filhos acostumam a ter,e axo melhor ter eles dentro de casa assistindo desenhos do quer estar na rua aprendendo coisas que não fazem bem.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Ta certo Kleber,

porque eu não tenho grana pra comprar um carro do ano.. simplesmente eu vou pegar dos outros pra ter ?

Roubar tornou-se parte da cultura Brasileira, está sendo 'normal' achar que o que você faz ai é o certo.

Os pacotes básicos de qualquer TV paga, tem discovery kids, disney junior, etc.. essa disculpa de que depois que acostuma não fica sem, é porque acostumou errado. E o pacote básico custa de 39 a 69 reais ... Netflix 16.00 por mes você tem um conteúdo infantil gigantesco para suas crianças.. sem precisar roubar nada de ninguém.

Ensine ao seu filho(a) a ser honesto, se o serviço custa X eh o X que você tem que pagar e ponto final. TV paga não é publica, é uma instituição PRIVADA com fins lucrativos.

'tá' chato já este tanto de gente achar que usar internet do vizinho é certo, fazer gato na tv por assinatura é certo..

----------


## vitorfagundes

> Ta certo Kleber,
> 
> porque eu não tenho grana pra comprar um carro do ano.. simplesmente eu vou pegar dos outros pra ter ?
> 
> Roubar tornou-se parte da cultura Brasileira, está sendo 'normal' achar que o que você faz ai é o certo.
> 
> Os pacotes básicos de qualquer TV paga, tem discovery kids, disney junior, etc.. essa disculpa de que depois que acostuma não fica sem, é porque acostumou errado. E o pacote básico custa de 39 a 69 reais ... Netflix 16.00 por mes você tem um conteúdo infantil gigantesco para suas crianças.. sem precisar roubar nada de ninguém.
> 
> Ensine ao seu filho(a) a ser honesto, se o serviço custa X eh o X que você tem que pagar e ponto final. TV paga não é publica, é uma instituição PRIVADA com fins lucrativos.
> ...


-------------

Concordo plenamente com você, @*alexandrecorrea*

----------


## ricromero

> Engraçado é esse tanto de gente achando normal 'compartilhar' o sinal da TV paga..



Será essas mesmas pessoas que vão reclamar se um cliente compartilhar a Internet que eles estiverem vendendo.......rsrsrsrsrsrs

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

> Ta certo Kleber,
> 
> porque eu não tenho grana pra comprar um carro do ano.. simplesmente eu vou pegar dos outros pra ter ?
> 
> Roubar tornou-se parte da cultura Brasileira, está sendo 'normal' achar que o que você faz ai é o certo.
> 
> Os pacotes básicos de qualquer TV paga, tem discovery kids, disney junior, etc.. essa disculpa de que depois que acostuma não fica sem, é porque acostumou errado. E o pacote básico custa de 39 a 69 reais ... Netflix 16.00 por mes você tem um conteúdo infantil gigantesco para suas crianças.. sem precisar roubar nada de ninguém.
> 
> Ensine ao seu filho(a) a ser honesto, se o serviço custa X eh o X que você tem que pagar e ponto final. TV paga não é publica, é uma instituição PRIVADA com fins lucrativos.
> ...


Como disse amigo Alexandre,se a operadora sabe não é roubo,até pq se pra ela não fosse interessante não permitiria.
Agora muitos por ai compartilham SCM, e alguns não tem e, trabalham na irregularidade.Eles são desonestos também?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Concordo plenamente com o @*alexandrecorrea*.

Gostaria muito de entender a mania do Brasileiro em geral de querer ser mais esperto que o outro e se dar bem as custas da impunidade.

Vamos ser sinceros se fosse em qualquer pais de primeiro mundo quem faz gato estaria na cadeia ou ao menos iria pagar uma bela multa.

O Brasil está do jeito que está exatamente por isso, todo mundo comete algum tipo de golpe, roubo ou ação ilegal e acha que isto esta tudo bem ou é normal. 

Acreditem são por essas pequenas coisas somadas que toda essa corrupção existe no Brasil, exatamente porque todos que tem a oportunidade de roubar, infelizmente roubam....

----------


## Max Networks

É igual o vídeo do Porta dos Fundos imitando a dilma na copa, eu faço a mesma pergunta, vc tem só CD original?, Vc usa windows original? seu antivírus é original?
Tudo que é caro vira pirata, até gatonets de tv a cabo, cds, roupas, sapatos, tablets e infinitamente coisas, porque não os provedores menos favorecidos no começo? ( eu disse no começo) pois cm uma quantidade razoável já se pode tirar SCM, pois se não procurar a regularização ai ja vira SACANAGENET,kkkkk

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Meu windows é original, o da minha casa também, meu anti-vírus eh PAGO e também comprei a licença do office ...

Pago tv por assinatura, pago netflix... pago meus impostos em dia... (apesar de achar uma carga muito alta, mas pago porque é LEI).

se eu NÃO quiser viver com essas leis, eu tenho 2 opções:
- mudar de país
- sonegar e esperar ser preso ou processado pelo estado.

Na minha empresa não entra NADA sem nota, da uma raiva de ver o tanto de imposto que se paga para NADA.. mas nem por isso vou perder minha RAZÃO e sonegar.


Essa desculpa de, ahh seu cd é pirata ? seu anti-virus é original ?? blah blah blah.. isso é desculpa pra justificar QUE FAZ ERRADO. 

Compartilhar internet, tv por assinatura, etc é CRIME e é previsto em LEI, se voce não respeita estas leias, você é considerado CRIMINOSO.

----------


## 1929

> Por isso que não pago Sky, Embratel, Vivo ou Claro TV, qualquer chuvinha acaba com tudo, e o atendimento ser dos piores também!
> 
> Cara, dando pra eu assistir Jornal e Simpsons eu tô feliz, rsrs.


Pô Arthur, eu estou no extremo sul do Brasil e a antena está apontada quase para o horizonte e precisa ser um temporal muito forte, com núvens muito carregadas para perder o sinal da Sky. 
Mas temos clientes do provedor que insistem em utilizar as gambiarras e vivem perdendo sinal. Daí ficam mudando de provedor porque o "instalador" disse que era a internet que não prestava. 
Com o sinal oficial da Sky não tenho problemas. Muito raro fechar tanto o tempo para cortar o sinal.

----------


## Max Networks

> Meu windows é original, o da minha casa também, meu anti-vírus eh PAGO e também comprei a licença do office ...
> 
> Pago tv por assinatura, pago netflix... pago meus impostos em dia... (apesar de achar uma carga muito alta, mas pago porque é LEI).
> 
> se eu NÃO quiser viver com essas leis, eu tenho 2 opções:
> - mudar de país
> - sonegar e esperar ser preso ou processado pelo estado.
> 
> Na minha empresa não entra NADA sem nota, da uma raiva de ver o tanto de imposto que se paga para NADA.. mas nem por isso vou perder minha RAZÃO e sonegar.
> ...



Você de ter nascido milhonário amigo, vc parece tão certinho,kkkkkkk

Eu disse que quem precisa trabalhar e nao tem dinheiro pra começar (legalizado), tem de se virar, errado é, mais até ter o R$, tem de correr atráz, nao é só porque vc é milhonário,(isso porque vc é certinho,kkk compra licença etc e tal,) que vc vai pisar nos menos favorecidos, tenho empresa com cnpj, tudo certo em ramo de móveis, e decidi tentar no ramo de provedores, estou correndo atrás do SCM,(que nao é Facil), mais nem por isso bato no peito e digo que sou o cara, pois a maioria aqui se nao é, já foi um CRIMINOSO como vc mesmo disse, na vida, pena que vc só conheça essa classe quando vão ai solicitar seu serviços. e creio que a maioria dos menos favorecidos são os que pagam em dia, (são menos orgulhosos) entendeu né.

----------


## Max Networks

> Meu pai no local de trabalho e minha namorada em casa sofrem com isso, é nublar/chover e ficamos sem sinal, é tenso, rsrs.


Aqui nem pode falar em tempo ruim, some tudo, se for temporam, vixi ate a antena some, kkkkk menos né,k kk

----------


## Freenet

Tenho o sinal da Sky desde os tempos que era junto com a directv, posso contar nos dedos quantas vezes fiquei sem sinal, e todas as vezes que aconteceu foi devido a tempestades muito fortes.E mesmo quando acontece mudo pra a Netflix, e nem do bola pra queda do sinal, de tão poucas vezes que isso acontece.Mas por outro lado, pra eu poder pagar R$387,00 por seis pontos, tive que repassar três pontos para terceiros (parentes) para ajudar a pagar a conta.Acho que pra Sky isso e ate benefico, pq senão seria um cliente a menos, e dessa forma ela consegue indiretamente mais três clientes fieis, que não vão deixar de pagar as em dia as contas , por não querer perder a oportunidade de ter uma tv de qualidade. E eu particularmente, prefiro ter um cliente com um plano de internet maior, que me de um retorno melhor, e não me importaria se ele compartilhasse o sinal dele, desde que me pague em dia, e são menos clientes pra eu ter que correr atras. E o mais ou menos o caso de empresas que vedem link dedicado. Queria saber qual de vcs não trocaria dois ou três clientes com banda de 500Mbps, ou 1 Gbps dedicado ou não que seja, por 5000 ou 10.000 clientes domésticos,ou ate empresas. E devido a essa linha de pensamento não me considero um *criminoso.* Se as empresa de tecnologia não querem que seja compartilhada o serviço deles pra que razão vendem planos gigantescos, tipo 30, 50 100 megas de internet pra somente um cliente. Sejamos sinceros. Qual mero mortal usa isso tudo SOZINHO. No meu modo de ver acho que eles sabem mito bem o que tão fazendo, e fazem isso intencionalmente. Já no caso caso da piraria do sinal de tv, não acho justo, mas mesmo assim acho que as empresa do ramo tem tecnologia suficiente pra poder criptografar e cortar o sinal dos gatos na hora que quiser, como ja fizeram varias vezes de forma paliativa.tem alguma coisa por traz disso...

----------


## lcesargc

olha amigo, concordo com voce que todos devemos fazer o que e o correto, sua educaçao desde criança acredito q foi boa, seu pais eram pessoas honestas, ou tinha muito dinheiro.
o problema no brasil e a educaçao. as pessoas ja nascem com a mentalidade de tirar vantagem umas das outras. isso acontece pq as pessoas nao tem condiçoes de fazer as coisas como devem. 
por exempo: meu irmao caiu de skate quebrou o braço. fomos ate o sus, o medico disse q era necessario fazer uma cirurgia pq senao o braço ficaria torto. so q o sus nao fazia a cirurgia, tinha que ser particular. o custo da cirurgia era 4500,00 dilmas. nao tinhamos esse dinheiro, fomos obrigados a pedir emprestimo.
o correto nao era o sus dar a cirurgia.

acho q a tv por assinatura estao na chuva e pra se molhar, eles faturam muito dinheiro. e acho q pra elas nao e prejuizo, pq essas tv a gato tao sempre dando problemas.


outra coisa,QUEM NUNCA ILEGAL QUE LEVANTE A MAO AGORA.!!!
quem nao baixa mp3??ou filme?? ou ja copiou informaçao de algun site e colou no blog?
quem nunca passou no sinal vermelho?
quem nunca parou o carro onde nao podia?
quem nunca furou a fila? nem quando era criança??
quem nunca MENTIU??
NAO EXISTE NINGUEM PERFEITO, MAIS APRENDEMOS TODO DIA A FAZER A COISA CERTA,
SE VC FAZ O QUE E ILEGAL SABE Q VAI RESPONDER POR SEUS ATOS.

----------


## lcesargc

NO BRASIL OS LADROENS E CORRUPTOS TEM MAIS DIREITOS Q OS CIDADAOS DE BEM,
e so por isso. srsr. o brasil e tao rico q os politicos estao enchendo meias cuecas e sutians e as gordinhas a barriga com dinheiro do povo.

----------


## ricromero

E a quantidade de ignorantes no país cada dia aumenta mais. E isso é fato.  :Frown:

----------


## mkre0

> Ta certo Kleber,
> 
> porque eu não tenho grana pra comprar um carro do ano.. simplesmente eu vou pegar dos outros pra ter ?
> 
> Roubar tornou-se parte da cultura Brasileira, está sendo 'normal' achar que o que você faz ai é o certo.
> 
> Os pacotes básicos de qualquer TV paga, tem discovery kids, disney junior, etc.. essa disculpa de que depois que acostuma não fica sem, é porque acostumou errado. E o pacote básico custa de 39 a 69 reais ... Netflix 16.00 por mes você tem um conteúdo infantil gigantesco para suas crianças.. sem precisar roubar nada de ninguém.
> 
> Ensine ao seu filho(a) a ser honesto, se o serviço custa X eh o X que você tem que pagar e ponto final. TV paga não é publica, é uma instituição PRIVADA com fins lucrativos.
> ...


Aqui na minha cidade o pessoal contrata Tv por assinatura é pedem 4 pontos e dividem entre 4 pessoas sai mais em conta rsrsrs

----------


## mkre0

> olha amigo, concordo com voce que todos devemos fazer o que e o correto, sua educaçao desde criança acredito q foi boa, seu pais eram pessoas honestas, ou tinha muito dinheiro.
> o problema no brasil e a educaçao. as pessoas ja nascem com a mentalidade de tirar vantagem umas das outras. isso acontece pq as pessoas nao tem condiçoes de fazer as coisas como devem. 
> por exempo: meu irmao caiu de skate quebrou o braço. fomos ate o sus, o medico disse q era necessario fazer uma cirurgia pq senao o braço ficaria torto. so q o sus nao fazia a cirurgia, tinha que ser particular. o custo da cirurgia era 4500,00 dilmas. nao tinhamos esse dinheiro, fomos obrigados a pedir emprestimo.
> o correto nao era o sus dar a cirurgia.
> 
> acho q a tv por assinatura estao na chuva e pra se molhar, eles faturam muito dinheiro. e acho q pra elas nao e prejuizo, pq essas tv a gato tao sempre dando problemas.
> 
> 
> outra coisa,QUEM NUNCA ILEGAL QUE LEVANTE A MAO AGORA.!!!
> ...


Esse SUS é furada, se o seu problema fosse uma vaga com metade disto vc furava a fila tranquilo. Eu já precisei de uma cirurgia que na época custava 30 mil reais na rede particular e no SUS demoraria no minimo 2 meses, como eu não tinha nem 5% destes 30 mil recorri a velha "ajuda" politica + um empréstimo de 6 mil reais(para o medico) e consegui marcar a cirurgia pelo SUS para 2 dias. Nem penso muito em no que poderia ter acontecido caso eu fosse esperar pelo SUS ou então ficar com uma divida de 30 mil reais+juros.




> Tenho o sinal da Sky desde os tempos que era junto com a directv, posso contar nos dedos quantas vezes fiquei sem sinal, e todas as vezes que aconteceu foi devido a tempestades muito fortes.E mesmo quando acontece mudo pra a Netflix, e nem do bola pra queda do sinal, de tão poucas vezes que isso acontece.Mas por outro lado, pra eu poder pagar R$387,00 por seis pontos, tive que repassar três pontos para terceiros (parentes) para ajudar a pagar a conta.Acho que pra Sky isso e ate benefico, pq senão seria um cliente a menos, e dessa forma ela consegue indiretamente mais três clientes fieis, que não vão deixar de pagar as em dia as contas , por não querer perder a oportunidade de ter uma tv de qualidade. E eu particularmente, prefiro ter um cliente com um plano de internet maior, que me de um retorno melhor, e não me importaria se ele compartilhasse o sinal dele, desde que me pague em dia, e são menos clientes pra eu ter que correr atras. E o mais ou menos o caso de empresas que vedem link dedicado. Queria saber qual de vcs não trocaria dois ou três clientes com banda de 500Mbps, ou 1 Gbps dedicado ou não que seja, por 5000 ou 10.000 clientes domésticos,ou ate empresas. E devido a essa linha de pensamento não me considero um *criminoso.* Se as empresa de tecnologia não querem que seja compartilhada o serviço deles pra que razão vendem planos gigantescos, tipo 30, 50 100 megas de internet pra somente um cliente. Sejamos sinceros. Qual mero mortal usa isso tudo SOZINHO. No meu modo de ver acho que eles sabem mito bem o que tão fazendo, e fazem isso intencionalmente. Já no caso caso da piraria do sinal de tv, não acho justo, mas mesmo assim acho que as empresa do ramo tem tecnologia suficiente pra poder criptografar e cortar o sinal dos gatos na hora que quiser, como ja fizeram varias vezes de forma paliativa.tem alguma coisa por traz disso...


Aqui tenho Claro Tv a quase 2 anos e só tive uma interrupção de uns 10 segundos em um dia de céu limpo, a mi.




> É igual o vídeo do Porta dos Fundos imitando a dilma na copa, eu faço a mesma pergunta, vc tem só CD original?, Vc usa windows original? seu antivírus é original?
> Tudo que é caro vira pirata, até gatonets de tv a cabo, cds, roupas, sapatos, tablets e infinitamente coisas, porque não os provedores menos favorecidos no começo? ( eu disse no começo) pois cm uma quantidade razoável já se pode tirar SCM, pois se não procurar a regularização ai ja vira SACANAGENET,kkkkk


Windows já não é tão caro, mas eu continuo no pirata :3, os únicos softwares que eu pago por eles é o MK e o AutoCad (Com atualizações, plugin's etc já gastei no minimo R$ 25 mil)

----------


## andrecaleiros

É muito playboy falando asneira.... "lei eh lei" e etc.
Deixa vir o empréstimo compulsório... o governo levar quase tudo o que tem "legalmente"... quero ver falar que lei é lei! hahah

----------


## 1929

> É muito playboy falando asneira.... "lei eh lei" e etc.
> Deixa vir o empréstimo compulsório... o governo levar quase tudo o que tem "legalmente"... quero ver falar que lei é lei! hahah


Pôw André, você também anda lendo as "profecias" sobre o futuro financeiro/administrativo das republiquetas, hehehe
Enquanto a maioria vive momentos eleitorais, a coisa nos bastidores está praticamente condenada. Quem viveu tempos de inflação de 80% ao mês sabe o que é isso.
E não está longe de voltar a acontecer. Bloqueio de poupança que causou um frisson na época pode voltar a acontecer na forma de empréstimo compulsório.

Eu já vivi num período assim. Década de 60 pós 64, cada negociação imobiliária tinha uma taxa alta de retenção a título de "empréstimo compulsório" que ao ser devolvido acabava com seu valor monetário defasado. E não tinha o que reclamar...

----------


## Zarttron

Aqui tem gente ainda que nasce em berço de ouro e quer dar uma de certinho com tanto politico guardando grana nas cuecas. Por essas e outras que o país não avança, se acomoda com o que os que tem muita grana impões e acham que estão certos. Cultura fraca é de pensar e agir corretamente, isso é o que aqueles controlam o país querem, formar ignorantes que podem trocar votos por 1 kilo de feijão e certinhos que pagam os olhos da kara por verdadeiros monopolios das telecomunicações. To nem ai se faço gato ou se uso azbox. Os grandes querem impor algo no país de que quem tem dinheiro pode tudo e aqueles coitados que não tem dinheiro, eles querem continuar garantindo 1 kilo de feijão por 1 voto e 4 anos de muito roubo. Assim fica facil demais. Lei é porca e so vale pra coitados ladrões de galinha, ja para mensaleiros podem cumprir pena em liberdade. kkkkkkkkkkk. Tem gente aqui que nem sabe o que é criminoso. Crime mesmo é pagar todos os impostos e financiar ladrões politicos. Isso sim é crime contra aqueles que morrem em hospitais públicos. Enquanto existir esses "certinhos cagões" financiando sem-verginhice de ladrões politicos e corruptos, Brasil vai ser sempre Brasil.

----------


## marcioelias

Se os brasileiros que trabalham ganhassem pelo que fazem, enquanto os que não fazem ganham por nos todos, todos poderíamos pagar TV por assinatura.

Será que em países mais desenvolvidos a GatoNet entra com tanta facilidade? Pago 99,00 por mês pra claro tv, e não sou assinante da GatoNet. 

Mais sinceramente tem um ponto nessa equação que não fecha, até que ponto as operadoras de TV vão deixar isso acontecer livremente? Seria essa uma tática delas (por ainda assim estarem lucrando com seus serviços) para impor barreiras a nós provedores na comercialização de pacotes de TV? Sim por que todos os que pesquisaram sabem que para comercializar este conteúdo hoje não é nada barato, tanto levando em conta equipamentos quanto aquisição de pacotes, quanto licenciamento. Agora, arcar com todos esses custos, enfrentar uma concorrência forte das grandes operadoras de TV e ainda ter que concorrer com a GatoNet? Complicado.

Na minha opinião final é que sim, é um artifício das operadoras para dificultar a entrada de empresas menores como concorrentes, até por que essas empresas menores em 99% dos casos vendem internet, que é o produto que elas operadoras de TV devem comercializar.

----------


## crnet

Os AZBOX, só existem pela incompetência das operadoras em implementar um sistema de encriptação mais segura, vê a SKY não passa por isso, o máximo que da para fazer com a SKY, e pedir 5 pontos e dividir, assim que faço aqui, pois ela mesmo permite, se não ela não permitia, não daria 5 pontos para uma casa de 2 quartos ou instalaria um sistema de GPS, se estive-se fora da area delimitada, não funcionaria, entre outras opções.
Que eu em lembro, o primeiro AZBOX que usei foi em 2006, usava o sistema de TV da Telefônica, são mais de 8 anos com o mesmo problema de encriptação, mais ele não querem consertar pois gasta muito, que eu me lembro so trocando toda a programação do satélite.

----------


## mkre0

O único gato que eu faço aqui e usar um aparelho para enganar o bloqueio do sinal digital da globo por região.
Alguém ai pode me dizer se a Anatel fiscaliza equipamentos que possam interferir no sistema de GPS????  :Smile:

----------


## Kleber Teodoro

Somos criminosos @*crnet*,como diz o Sr Alexandre Correa.Dividimos os pontos da Sky.Rsrsrs

----------


## 1929

Marcio, este seu último comentário é muito oportuno, principalmente quando se fala de ampliação de estruturas para comportar TV. 
Isso é um engano que cometem. Pois como você disse, o preço no atacado para revender sinal legalizado de tv é algo proibitivo.
Não que não se deva "fibrar". Cada um vai analisar sua capacidade para isso. Mas o argumento de ter TV como serviço é totalmente ilusório.

Ou será que grande parte dos que estão partindo para a fibra e falando em TV, na verdade estão pensando em também piratear o sinal?
Falar em fibra para internet é uma realidade. Falar em fibra e incluir TV é no mínimo ingenuidade para nosso meio. Sem desfazer daqueles que realmente tem cacife financeiro para isso, é claro. Mas a média não está ao alcance disso.
Não conseguimos nem mesmo resolver a questão dos equipamentos a serem usados só para internet wireless.
Alguns dos participantes moraram fora do Brasil e conhecem a realidade lá, como o @*Zarttron* e o @*speedpc* entre outros.
Que equipamentos eles utilizam com mais intensidade para fornecer wifi?
Nem falo de wimax?

Como competir num cenário tão disputado como esse minado de gatonet e operadora grande que apela para um marketing avassalador?
Quando me refiro a gatonet nem incluo aqueles que corajosamente começam e depois se formalizam. Me refiro aquelas ligações entre vizinhos que compartilham sinal. Isso nem aparece em estatísticas, mas podem ter a certeza que se fossem computados daria pelo menos para abastecer de clientes pelo menos mais um provedor em nossa cidade.

----------


## 1929

Temos vários clientes nossos que são clientes destes servidores de CS.
Basta ter o sinal de internet. Mas também trava, visto que o cliente ligado na rede vai enviar um arquivinho muito pequeno, coisa de 20kbps a cada 20 segundos se não me engano. Daí se o servidor de CS tiver uma adsl da vida com baixo upload, quando ele for enviar de volta o arquivo para os seus "assinantes", o que vai acontecer é que ele não terá upload suficiente para todos e daí dá a impressão que travou a internet. 
Nós quando instalamos o sinal e o cliente já se manifesta que vai colocar uma gambiarra dessas, já avisamos que isso é muito instável. Já perdemos clientes com isso porque o "esperto e competente" instalador do CS diz sempre que a culpa é da internet. Mas ele não diz que é na ponta do servidor o problema. 
Teve um que uma vez disse para um cliente que precisava no mínimo de 1 mega. Daí o cliente que tem o plano de 1 mega já berra que não estamos entregando para ele o contratado. 
Sacanagem isso. O cliente normalmente é um recem chegado na "inclusão digital" e não sabe nem ao menos fazer testes e comparações de abertura de sites para identificar se ele realmente tem internet ou não.
E o cliente acaba colocando a culpa em nós.
Por outro lado temos clientes que usam e nunca reclamaram. Vai depender muito do servidor lá na outra ponta.

----------


## Nielsen

Não usa nem 1k a cada 20 segundos, mais o ping é importante.
O meu aqui roda liso
E os donos enchem o bolso, ouvir dizer que com uma assinatura dá para revender para 500.
Tem gente ai com 20 servers, antes cobrava-se 35 por mes hoje tem de de 20

----------


## andrecaleiros

Concordo com o amigo @*crnet* ... "Os AZBOX, só existem pela incompetência das operadoras em implementar um sistema de encriptação mais segura"

E acrescento...
Existe pelos preços praticados visando o lucro inescrupuloso e que mesmo sabendo, o nosso governo libera.
@*1929* ... pois eh amigo... Eu não passei por isso...tenho apenas 23 anos mas tenho amigos que passaram sim.... dizem que na época pessoas se suicidaram pois o governo havia levado tudo ... e como "bons cidadãos" cumpriram a "lei"... e perderam tudo. 
Minha grana está no colchão.. e estou estudando pra deixar lá fora.... aqui o governo só entra se for embaixo de paulada rsrsrsrs

----------


## ricromero

Você é de qual estado colega?




> Concordo com o amigo @*crnet* ... "Os AZBOX, só existem pela incompetência das operadoras em implementar um sistema de encriptação mais segura"
> 
> E acrescento...
> Existe pelos preços praticados visando o lucro inescrupuloso e que mesmo sabendo, o nosso governo libera.
> @*1929* ... pois eh amigo... Eu não passei por isso...tenho apenas 23 anos mas tenho amigos que passaram sim.... dizem que na época pessoas se suicidaram pois o governo havia levado tudo ... e como "bons cidadãos" cumpriram a "lei"... e perderam tudo. 
> Minha grana está no colchão.. e estou estudando pra deixar lá fora.... aqui o governo só entra se for embaixo de paulada rsrsrsrs

----------


## speedpc

> Temos vários clientes nossos que são clientes destes servidores de CS.
> Basta ter o sinal de internet. Mas também trava, visto que o cliente ligado na rede vai enviar um arquivinho muito pequeno, coisa de 20kbps a cada 20 segundos se não me engano. Daí se o servidor de CS tiver uma adsl da vida com baixo upload, quando ele for enviar de volta o arquivo para os seus "assinantes", o que vai acontecer é que ele não terá upload suficiente para todos e daí dá a impressão que travou a internet. 
> Nós quando instalamos o sinal e o cliente já se manifesta que vai colocar uma gambiarra dessas, já avisamos que isso é muito instável. Já perdemos clientes com isso porque o "esperto e competente" instalador do CS diz sempre que a culpa é da internet. Mas ele não diz que é na ponta do servidor o problema. 
> Teve um que uma vez disse para um cliente que precisava no mínimo de 1 mega. Daí o cliente que tem o plano de 1 mega já berra que não estamos entregando para ele o contratado. 
> Sacanagem isso. O cliente normalmente é um recem chegado na "inclusão digital" e não sabe nem ao menos fazer testes e comparações de abertura de sites para identificar se ele realmente tem internet ou não.
> E o cliente acaba colocando a culpa em nós.
> Por outro lado temos clientes que usam e nunca reclamaram. Vai depender muito do servidor lá na outra ponta.


Cara ja tive alguns problemas de reclamacao sobre isso mas os que fazemos é mandar o clientes fazer o teste direto no cabo fora do roteador e a banda ta lá entao explicamos isso pq o CS é um serviço clandestino e que ele pode ter problemas com a justiça por este motivo ai o cara nunca mais liga e se tratando de um serviço clandestino nao a garantia do serviço mas a grande maioria que tem CS falam que uma maravilha é como vc diz depende do servidor na outra ponta e do serviço de internet dele, o brother que citei que abriu um servidor CS pra ele, pelo menos ele diz que os clientes acham uma maravilha mas ele começou o servidor dele com 50MB GVT ai ja viu ne amigo tendo 5MB dedicado da pra colocar muita gente nesse CS dele mas eu nao trabalho com isso nem a pau vi umas reportagens da federal fechando alguns e é cana certa , a minha empresa tem licença Anatel e nao posso ariscar me sujar por isso mas que os caras ganham dinheiro com isso ganham e o crescimento é no minimo 5 a 8 vezes mais rapido do que o do provedor .

----------


## andrecaleiros

@*ricromero* ... SP

----------


## Max Networks

> Aqui tem gente ainda que nasce em berço de ouro e quer dar uma de certinho com tanto politico guardando grana nas cuecas. Por essas e outras que o país não avança, se acomoda com o que os que tem muita grana impões e acham que estão certos. Cultura fraca é de pensar e agir corretamente, isso é o que aqueles controlam o país querem, formar ignorantes que podem trocar votos por 1 kilo de feijão e certinhos que pagam os olhos da kara por verdadeiros monopolios das telecomunicações. To nem ai se faço gato ou se uso azbox. Os grandes querem impor algo no país de que quem tem dinheiro pode tudo e aqueles coitados que não tem dinheiro, eles querem continuar garantindo 1 kilo de feijão por 1 voto e 4 anos de muito roubo. Assim fica facil demais. Lei é porca e so vale pra coitados ladrões de galinha, ja para mensaleiros podem cumprir pena em liberdade. kkkkkkkkkkk. Tem gente aqui que nem sabe o que é criminoso. Crime mesmo é pagar todos os impostos e financiar ladrões politicos. Isso sim é crime contra aqueles que morrem em hospitais públicos. Enquanto existir esses "certinhos cagões" financiando sem-verginhice de ladrões politicos e corruptos, Brasil vai ser sempre Brasil.



Disse tudo,kkkkk

----------


## MDdantas

Impressionante como no Brasil a população tem uma cultura egocêntrica e de valores que caminham para que tudo deve caminhar ao seu favor sem se preocupar com o seu semelhante. Hoje no Brasil, normal não é seguir a lei e sim infringi-las e para a justificação, observam-se as simples frases célebres: “um erro justifica ou outro”, “todos roubam, por que não fazer”, “A empresa cobra um absurdo, tem que usurpar”, “Pagar, só se for otário...” É por isso que estamos em um País em que todos os setores estão corrompidos. E que a cada dia, a diferença das classes sócio-econômicas crescem demasiadamente. Como já disse o grande Gabriel O Pensador: “A miséria só existe porque tem corrupção!” Se a população que é a que mais sofre, também comete deslize, infringe e não ligam por que acha normal, então já estamos condenados a sermos o que somos: “Um país corrupto chamado BRASIL”

----------


## crnet

> Impressionante como no Brasil a população tem uma cultura egocêntrica e de valores que caminham para que tudo deve caminhar ao seu favor sem se preocupar com o seu semelhante. Hoje no Brasil, normal não é seguir a lei e sim infringi-las e para a justificação, observam-se as simples frases célebres: “um erro justifica ou outro”, “todos roubam, por que não fazer”, “A empresa cobra um absurdo, tem que usurpar”, “Pagar, só se for otário...” É por isso que estamos em um País em que todos os setores estão corrompidos. E que a cada dia, a diferença das classes sócio-econômicas crescem demasiadamente. Como já disse o grande Gabriel O Pensador: “A miséria só existe porque tem corrupção!” Se a população que é a que mais sofre, também comete deslize, infringe e não ligam por que acha normal, então já estamos condenados a sermos o que somos: “Um país corrupto chamado BRASIL”


Engraçado é porque as empresas que são roubadas como muitos dizem, não melhoram sua encriptação e não deixa mais ninguém vê mais?
Por que elas estão cagando e andando para o que se faz aqui no Brasil.
Se ela não se preocupa, porque eu vou?
Outra não estou tirando de que não tem e sim de quem tem muito, ok.
Outra acho que tem muita mais coisas para podermos reclamar do que ficar aqui dando lição de moral, temos que ver é na hora de votar este ano

----------


## alexrock

Fecharam um hoje: http://correio.rac.com.br/_conteudo/...tv-a-cabo.html

----------


## Maclaud

> Engraçado é porque as empresas que são roubadas como muitos dizem, não melhoram sua encriptação e não deixa mais ninguém vê mais?
> Por que elas estão cagando e andando para o que se faz aqui no Brasil.
> Se ela não se preocupa, porque eu vou?
> Outra não estou tirando de que não tem e sim de quem tem muito, ok.
> Outra acho que tem muita mais coisas para podermos reclamar do que ficar aqui dando lição de moral, temos que ver é na hora de votar este ano


E por falar em votar Eduardo Campos, Pernambucano e candidado a presidencia da republica, meu conterraneo, morreu hoje pela manha, em um acidente aereo em santos

----------


## MDdantas

Crnet, não vim aqui dá lição de moral a ninguém, quem sou eu pra isso, apenas esplanei minha opinião. Agora, se carapuça caiu meu amigo Robin Hood, é bom vim para mundo real.

----------


## Zarttron

Meu deus. As pessoas não entendem que dinheiro o Brasil tem de sobra. Problema ta nos certinhos que gostam de financiar os absurdos de impostos para que politicos continuem roubando e enchendo nossos olhos de que eu estou correto e um erro não justifica outro e outra moramos em local de "inumeras opurtunidades a todos", tem gente formada em diversas areas e sem chance de se empregar. Agora Brasil para se dar bem mesmo, algo do tipo um plano de saude legal tv a cabo e internet de alta velocidade é nascer rico ou ter sorte para ganhar na loteria. Exemplo tem que ser dado por quem nos representa no caso politicos e instituições reguladoras e fiscalizadoras. Se o exemplo partir somente de nós ai sim cai no que eu acredito que seja o anseio de todo ladrão estelionatário, enganar as pessoas. O faturamento de grandes operadores de TV chega a alguns bilhões e não creio que seja realmente cobrar todo o absurdo que os coitados dos certinhos pagam. Aquelas pessoas que tiveram que na sua infancia vender picolé na rua, sabe quem do que estou falando. Duvido algum politico lançar sua candidatura para trabalhar por um salario minimo. So assim o salario minimo subiria de imediato para uns R$10000,00.kkkkkkkkk

----------


## AndrioPJ

Apaguei todos os posts que indicam que o usuário comete tal crime.
Outras pessoas que lerem esse tópico, podem entender isso como uma apologia, um incentivo a tal pratica...

Saliento que o fórum é contra qualquer pratica ilegal.
Agradeço a compreensão.

----------


## Carlosaps

> Aqui tem gente ainda que nasce em berço de ouro e quer dar uma de certinho com tanto politico guardando grana nas cuecas. Por essas e outras que o país não avança, se acomoda com o que os que tem muita grana impões e acham que estão certos. Cultura fraca é de pensar e agir corretamente, isso é o que aqueles controlam o país querem, formar ignorantes que podem trocar votos por 1 kilo de feijão e certinhos que pagam os olhos da kara por verdadeiros monopolios das telecomunicações. To nem ai se faço gato ou se uso azbox. Os grandes querem impor algo no país de que quem tem dinheiro pode tudo e aqueles coitados que não tem dinheiro, eles querem continuar garantindo 1 kilo de feijão por 1 voto e 4 anos de muito roubo. Assim fica facil demais. Lei é porca e so vale pra coitados ladrões de galinha, ja para mensaleiros podem cumprir pena em liberdade. kkkkkkkkkkk. Tem gente aqui que nem sabe o que é criminoso. Crime mesmo é pagar todos os impostos e financiar ladrões politicos. Isso sim é crime contra aqueles que morrem em hospitais públicos. Enquanto existir esses "certinhos cagões" financiando sem-verginhice de ladrões politicos e corruptos, Brasil vai ser sempre Brasil.


No meu comentário que foi excluído, eu só quiz dizer isso de forma resumida...

----------


## Zarttron

> Temos vários clientes nossos que são clientes destes servidores de CS.
> Basta ter o sinal de internet. Mas também trava, visto que o cliente ligado na rede vai enviar um arquivinho muito pequeno, coisa de 20kbps a cada 20 segundos se não me engano. Daí se o servidor de CS tiver uma adsl da vida com baixo upload, quando ele for enviar de volta o arquivo para os seus "assinantes", o que vai acontecer é que ele não terá upload suficiente para todos e daí dá a impressão que travou a internet. 
> Nós quando instalamos o sinal e o cliente já se manifesta que vai colocar uma gambiarra dessas, já avisamos que isso é muito instável. Já perdemos clientes com isso porque o "esperto e competente" instalador do CS diz sempre que a culpa é da internet. Mas ele não diz que é na ponta do servidor o problema. 
> Teve um que uma vez disse para um cliente que precisava no mínimo de 1 mega. Daí o cliente que tem o plano de 1 mega já berra que não estamos entregando para ele o contratado. 
> Sacanagem isso. O cliente normalmente é um recem chegado na "inclusão digital" e não sabe nem ao menos fazer testes e comparações de abertura de sites para identificar se ele realmente tem internet ou não.
> E o cliente acaba colocando a culpa em nós.
> Por outro lado temos clientes que usam e nunca reclamaram. Vai depender muito do servidor lá na outra ponta.


Amigo AndrioPJ. Apaga esse post aqui amigo ao menos que a pratica de CS não seja crime. Tem muita dica de TV a preço justo.

----------


## Zarttron

Amigo 1929 deveria arrumar um servidor de CS bom que existem diversos com link de qualidade incomparavel aos Brasileiros e agregar o serviço. kkkkkk. Uma gama gigantesca de provedores está aderindo inclusive gigantes empresas com SCM e o raio que o parta, 100% legais estão aderindo "CS". Lei da selva amigos. O leão vai deixar de comer uma linda e suculenta gazela porque ela tem familia e morrer de fome e deixar a sua familia morrer???? fica a dica. E mais uma vez, parabéns a aqueles que nasceram em berço de ouro ou tiveram a chance de ganhar em alguma loteria. Forte abraço a todos.

----------


## Zarttron

A classe menos valorizada, uma pergunta. Pobre nasce pobre e morre ______???? É isso o que eles querem.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Amigo AndrioPJ. Apaga esse post aqui amigo ao menos que a pratica de CS não seja crime. Tem muita dica de TV a preço justo.


a pratica de CS é crime.
você falar que usa... é apologia ou pode ser visto por outros como um incentivo.

já o comentário acima foi meramente tecnológico... não está falando que usa, mas que outros usam e tem problemas.
não está descrevendo como montar um servidor desses ou algo do gênero.

----------


## 1929

Se for para contribuir pela paz, sem problemas em apagar. Minha posição é de que este tipo de serviço trás mais incomodo do que beneficios ao provedor.

----------


## Zarttron

Incomodo? Depende do ponto de vista. Usar sua rede para crime é uma coisa e vc usar ai ja é outra. Existem serviços aos quais estamos nos referindo que existem a mais de 7 anos. Eu ja mencionei motivos neste tópico demais aos quais quem são realmente os criminosos e consciência existe e está no intimo de cada um e de maneiras distintas de a enxerga-la. Quem paga o crime organizado sao as proprias entidades reguladoras e fiscalizadoras do nosso país e somos conivente em pagar aquilo que elas aderem como sendo algo legal. Ou seja agindo legalmente contribuimos para a ilegalidade e somo assassinos por sustentar governos e instituições que matam algumas mil pessoas em hospitais publicos e soltando dos presidios pessoas que jamais deveriam ser socializadas por fazerem coisas que nem animais fazem. Apologia ao crime é sim se submeter a fazer o que quem dita as regras mandam agente fazer e viver em sociedade é sim de alguma forma se manifestar contra esses verdadeiros monopolios que a cada dia se constitui mais. Deveriamos sim boicotar usando essas ferramentas como citadas, não para se benificiar, mas sim como forma de mostrar que tem coisa errada. Exemplo de uma tremenda idiotice, sabado no criança esperança, ja era umas 22 horas e ja tinha arrecadado quase 9 milhões. Meu deus. Isso é o que o faustão e o galvão bueno ganham em 1 mês. Imaginem no que essa merda de GL__BO estã fazendo é tirar o dinheiro dos pobre coitados para ajudar nesse projeto. Imaginei se cada 1 dos artistas da globo contribuissem pelo menos uma vez a cada 12 meses com 0,05% do seu salario, arrecadariam cerca de alguns milhões e pq eles querem arrancar isso do publico??? Somente para aumentar o ego deles que brasileiro é muito burro mesmo. E falo novamente quem trabalharia por um salario hj dentre todos os politicos de hj??

----------


## 1929

Zarttron, o incomodo que me refiro é com relação a clientes quando reclamam do provedor, instigados pelo cara que instala o CS para eles.

----------


## Zarttron

Eu não tenho esse tipo de problema uma vez que conheço alguns que oferecem o serviço com qualidade e lhes passo todas as informações para que entrem em contato com os mesmos. Sempre lhes explicando a gravidade de se adquirir esse tipo de serviço. Eu ja mato no inicio, de que esse tipo de serviço é ilegal e depende de varios fatores e se quiserem algo que lhes de menos problema ai passo os contatos. Acredito ter em média uns 80 desses na rede e reclamação ainda nenhuma. Ja que de aguma forma eles vão acabar aderindo a tais serviços, então que seja os menos piores.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

vou copiar uma mensagem que um colega postou em uma lista hoje:

"Sua premissa é de que se um bem ou serviço é vendido por um preço superior
ao que você supõe justo, então ele pode ser roubado ? Tem uma BMW lá naloja que eu acho que deveria ser minha por R$ 10, então..."Essa frase resume tudo que esta sendo falando aqui, e me desculpem os chorôes ai.. 
EU não nasci em berço de ouro, alias, nasci sim.. OURO de educação, meus pais me ensinaram a respeitar o próximo, e seguir as leis do país em que eu nasci.Mas essa inversão de valores é o reflexo dessa ignorancia que opera nosso país, cada povo tem o governo que merece.

----------


## andrecaleiros

"ladrao que rouba ladrao tem 100 anos de perdão"
Não é por causa apenas do preço (pois a lei do governo (e não digo brasileira pois amo meu Brasil mas nao tolero esse governo) permite que eles cobrem mais do que o justo).
Eles nos roubam na cara dura e não há ninguém para defender ou reclamar. Cobranças indevidas, traffic shaping, propaganda enganosa e por ae vai. Uso o aparelho e sou cliente de internet e telefone (por falta de opção), meu tel eu nem ligo.. so peguei pois saiu mais "barato" ter os 2 no mesmo plano. Pago R$130 mensal por um serviço LIXO, qualidade de mer... e o atendimento pior ainda. Todos os meses sou lesado com a queda do serviço, não tenho desconto na fatura e caso eu cancele, pago uma multa de R$250 reais.

Não é inversão de valores.... se chama dar o troco.
No caso acima... a BMW não fez nada. A leis do pais são criadas para proteger e enriquecer os poderosos e apenas isso.

----------


## Zarttron

Não digo roubar uma bmw, ninguem rouba nada, mas do que adianta comprar uma bmw no brasil se nos EUA é 3 vezes menos. Ignorancia é aceitar como um cachorrinho as barbares que o governo que idiotas como nós colocamos no poder por falta de opção. Educação ensina pessoas a pensar e agir de maneira correta e não como uns cavalos que so olham na direção de frente. Boicote as operadoras isso sim é necessário. Agora digo e repito qual significado de usar a lei, se ladrões usam a lei contra a propria lei. Roubo é comprar uma bmw nos EUA e ao entrar no Brasil, ter de pagar absurdos de impostos. Na boa mesmo ser correto é financiar ladrão e ser conivente com corrupção e matar dezenas de pessoas em hospitais publicos e financiar bandido tbem é crime meus amigos. Aquele que se diz que teve educação, pode ter certeza que nada mais, nada menos que faz parte do time que se compra facinho com um kilo de feijão. Educação é ter opnião propria e não se deixar levar pelo que dizem q é certo sem concordar com isso. Fica a dica aos comparças que financiam esses absurdos e é por causa deles que as grandes multinacionais existem. Meu deus é cada um que aparece.

----------

